# Happy retirement Millie - a retrospective ;)



## milliepops (4 December 2017)

At the request of LP  here it is.  Lovely Millie the wonderhorse, amazing little mare that she is, headed off to retirement in a lovely grassy field with an old mate from HAPPA last week.  I have been so lucky to have ridden and trained her for the last 15 years or so, I don't know if I'll have another one like her  Lots of high (and plenty of lows) but here's a bit of a run down of what we got up to.

Here she is as a youngster at HAPPA, a right ugly duckling 










I started working at the now-closed site near Cheptow after dropping out of uni, and I just loved riding her. She had come back to the farm temporarily after her loaner had had a fall and been injured quite badly.  After a couple of months the lady decided she didn't want her back, so she went back on the loan scheme and her training began. 






I loved riding her and often went out for longer hacks over our lunch break.  After a while a home was found for her, and she was packed off to live with another HAPPA horse who was doing well, but it wasn't everything we had hoped and she had to be brought back to the farm within the year.  I was heartbroken, something had clearly gone wrong and she was in a bit of a state. At that point it was quite clear to me that I would have to take her on loan myself - not quite the 16.2 TB gelding I had imagined owning, but hey ho.

Took her out to her first shows - typical Millie attitude





 In 2005 we had a fab unaff dressage season culminating in the Midland assoc of riding clubs champs, after which we took the plunge to affiliate.






Soon enough we started eventing, she was an excellent XC horse who just loved the atmosphere and hunted those flags.
My fave event has to be Aldon, which we did every year starting with the pre novice 3 day and eventually the CCI*






But I also LOVED Barbury, it felt like such a special occasion with the beautifully dressed fences and golf buggies ferrying the grooms around 






[video=youtube_share;DSXJFvy7xy4]https://youtu.be/DSXJFvy7xy4?t=5m37s[/video]

In 2008 I won  a lesson with Matt Ryan with Horse Magazine which was such a great opportunity for me and I continued to train with him monthly. He really "got" Millie and started to help me get over my SJ nerves, basically I stopped steeplechasing everything 






We had fun at Belmont too, had a couple of decent placings there and always enjoyed the bold attacking courses
[video=youtube_share;bIQncQn-SHI]https://youtu.be/bIQncQn-SHI?t=5m2s[/video]

In 2009 after 5 fabulous seasons doing BE on an absolute shoestring with no transport, I thought we ought to have a break so I could save up and get my own lorry. Needless to say that didn't work out as planned - there's always some giant bill that eats up your savings. But we switched to BD at that point because we could get by without many outings, and while I missed the adrenaline rush to start, we soon found new ways to enjoy ourselves.

Effectively working on our own we managed to scramble up to BD Medium and even won an area festival in 2012






Soon after that, I entered a competition to win a lesson with CDJ (and a saddle ) with Horse Mag - again! And was super lucky to win it. That was a watershed moment for me, it changed everything for me about how I thought about training and what I thought was possible. In early Jan 2013 we had the lesson and it was a pretty brutal 90 minutes but both Millie and I came away absolutely stunned with what we'd done.

[video=youtube_share;9aMvge0uGOo]https://youtu.be/9aMvge0uGOo[/video]

She keeps popping up in the magazine in unrelated features  it's the gift that keeps on giving!







....tbc...


----------



## milliepops (4 December 2017)

...


That spring, we headed off to Hartpury for the Area Festival finals, where we finished 6th   I cried when we arrived, I couldn't believe that my little rescue horse could really have done this!
[video=youtube_share;Pe8GS1Jg4G0]https://youtu.be/Pe8GS1Jg4G0[/video]

Since then, we've had many ups and downs... Millie likes to hoon about and play in the field, but unfortunately she is prone to having accidents  So there have been 2 check ligaments done, 2 SDFT lesions, one splint bone fracture... we don't call her sicknote for nothing

one of many scans...












But we still managed to come back out at Advanced Medium


















Had fun training with Adam 





Nailed those pesky walk piris (even got told by a judge that she recommends her pupils watch a video of us doing them in a lesson ... that vid has over 5k views on youtube, bonkers )







Went showing






Played with silly things neither of us were really good enough for 

[video=youtube_share;vAxxJ_C0p3Q]https://youtu.be/vAxxJ_C0p3Q[/video]

Showed Kira how to be an excellent steed






And finally.... retired.  Still got the same sassy attitude, she has assumed her position as Boss of The Field and is just learning how to enjoy just being a horse, once more.

[video=youtube_share;mMPjTL-1SxY]https://youtu.be/mMPjTL-1SxY[/video]

I miss her being on the yard immensely but it's a real privilege to have the ability to let her retire in a way that suits her - she had no stimulation on the yard and the turnout isn't good enough for a horse that isn't in work. So now we are on to the next chapter... Kira and Salty have big, big boots to fill.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 December 2017)

Wow, wow and wow, what a fantabulous story with equally lovely photos xx


----------



## LeannePip (4 December 2017)

Thanks MP!  That was lovely 

She's such a superstar, looks like you two had an absolute ball together, so lovely that you are able to give her a happy retirement too!  

Being nosey, what saddle did you win with the CDJ lessson?


Can't wait to see more from Salty!


----------



## DabDab (4 December 2017)

Oh MP...I'm welling up 
What a fabulous combination you've been together - so very very special. It's a shame that injury prevented the fairytale ending, but what a time you've had.

And she's the reason you bought Salty - that's a cool legacy to leave as she romps off into retirement

Rock on Millie


----------



## milliepops (4 December 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Wow, wow and wow, what a fantabulous story with equally lovely photos xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  She has been just the most brilliant horse I could ever have hoped for <3



LeannePip said:



			Being nosey, what saddle did you win with the CDJ lessson?
		
Click to expand...

Equipe emporio  pretty cool prize but it was the lesson I really wanted 



DabDab said:



			Oh MP...I'm welling up 
What a fabulous combination you've been together - so very very special. It's a shame that injury prevented the fairytale ending, but what a time you've had.

And she's the reason you bought Salty - that's a cool legacy to leave as she romps off into retirement
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you're right, and the timing of finding Salty couldn't have been more perfect really, one of those things where you are just in the right place, at the right time.  And Kira doing so well in the last couple of years has taken the sting out of Millie's forshortened career, had very bittersweet cuddles with M on Saturday night having got K through to advanced, thinking about what might have been. Ho hum *sniff* onwards & upwards :wink3:


----------



## LeannePip (4 December 2017)

milliepops said:



			Thank you  She has been just the most brilliant horse I could ever have hoped for <3



Equipe emporio  pretty cool prize but it was the lesson I really wanted 



Yeah you're right, and the timing of finding Salty couldn't have been more perfect really, one of those things where you are just in the right place, at the right time.  And Kira doing so well in the last couple of years has taken the sting out of Millie's forshortened career, had very bittersweet cuddles with M on Saturday night having got K through to advanced, thinking about what might have been. Ho hum *sniff* onwards & upwards :wink3:
		
Click to expand...

Wow!  What a prize :O  I have that saddle too and it is <3   But yes, a lesson with CDJ would be amazing!  was this pre or post Olympic fame?

Millie has played such a huge part in Kira's career, she deserves to share in that tailcoat glory too


----------



## milliepops (4 December 2017)

LeannePip said:



			Wow!  What a prize :O  I have that saddle too and it is <3   But yes, a lesson with CDJ would be amazing!  was this pre or post Olympic fame?

Millie has played such a huge part in Kira's career, she deserves to share in that tailcoat glory too 

Click to expand...

It was in the autumn of 2012 so just while everything was going mad for Charlotte 

Did manage to get Millie in tails eventing


----------



## Amye (4 December 2017)

Oh wow, what a lovely tribute to a fantastic horse. A shame that it came to an abrupt end but, so nice that you've given her a lovely retirement and you had so much fun together.

Can't wait to read your updates on Kira and Salty


----------



## tatty_v (4 December 2017)

Wow, that's made me a little bit tearful!  What a fantastic partnership. x


----------



## Irish gal (4 December 2017)

That&#8217;s such a wonderful story MP and actually very moving. What a super team you&#8217;ve been and how great that Millie got to be adopted by you!

I think it would make a smashing story for any of the horse mags and I would be very surprised if one of them didn&#8217;t go for it if you got in touch. I would send the editor an email with a link to here, I&#8217;ll bet one of them would bite!


----------



## Leo Walker (4 December 2017)

What a lovely story! I knew bits of it but to see it all like that in one go really brings home what you achieved together!


----------



## JGC (4 December 2017)

I think I must have joined HHO after you stopped eventing, as I don't think I knew you'd done all that. As one of my favourite HHO partnerships, I was already in awe of what you'd done in dressage, but that you got all that way up the levels in two disciplines - wow! Loved seeing the story, thanks.


----------



## Cortez (4 December 2017)

Wishing Millie the very happiest of retirements. May she live long and enjoy it. What a lovely tribute to a lovely partnership.


----------



## Fiona (4 December 2017)

I well remember all your amazing eventing reports...

Happy retirement Millie x x 

Fiona


----------



## Reacher (4 December 2017)

A lovely inspirational story and I hope Millie enjoys her retirement


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 December 2017)

Lovely story, you achievement so much together! Wishing her all the best for her retirement .


----------



## Bernster (4 December 2017)

What an amazing story.  She clearly knew who she should be with, she just needed you to realise it too.  I hadn't realised quite what an incredible time you'd had what with her eventing prowess, dressage and showing success, and being a celeb amongst horse magazines.  Lovely pics and lovely story.  Well done.

Kira seems like a little bit of a star too so I suspect you will continue to do very well indeed!


----------



## monte1 (4 December 2017)

MP what a lovely and heart warming and inspirational story, reading it with tears in my eyes... wishing Millie a wonderful long and happy retirement 

I just wanted to also say, I often read your HHO posts and go away to try some of the exercises you suggest, even though we are not riding at anywhere near the same level, many of them are so useful and you explain them so well, you really are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## GemG (4 December 2017)

Lovely post/update! ...a "happy ever after" story.


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 December 2017)

What a lovely tribute. I didn't know about her earlier history, how did she end up with Happa in the first place? Apologies if you've already mentioned this and I've missed it.

I hope that Millie has a very happy and non self harming retirement.


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 December 2017)

what a lovely story, she looks like she is enjoying her early retirement.  what a fab horse and how nice that you can give her a good retirement.


----------



## {97702} (4 December 2017)

Ah the legend who is Millie - how fantastic that after she has given you all that fun, success and excitement you can reward her with a lovely retirement


----------



## daffy44 (4 December 2017)

I absolutely loved that!  What a beautiful partnership, everything thats wonderful about the equine journey right there x


----------



## j1ffy (4 December 2017)

I loved watching the videos of Millie in her previous career! And *wow* at the CDJ lesson - I want to go and try some medium trot now.

Big hugs to you and Millie, what a horse she is!!


----------



## milliepops (4 December 2017)

Thanks everyone  I've posted lots and lots about Millie's exploits over the years on here so it's only right to sign off like this I suppose!



Bernster said:



			What an amazing story.  She clearly knew who she should be with, she just needed you to realise it too.
		
Click to expand...

I do think that the right horses will find us... same happened with Kira really, and hopefully I'll be able to say the same about Salty soon 



monte1 said:



			I just wanted to also say, I often read your HHO posts and go away to try some of the exercises you suggest, even though we are not riding at anywhere near the same level, many of them are so useful and you explain them so well, you really are an inspiration to us all.
		
Click to expand...

Oh crikey, well that's a lovely thing to say. I have been on the receiving end of lots of help and advice from generous people, it's only fair to spread it around 



Tiddlypom said:



			What a lovely tribute. I didn't know about her earlier history, how did she end up with Happa in the first place? Apologies if you've already mentioned this and I've missed it.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing too dramatic, unwanted youngter really. So she's been with them almost all of her life. When she was a foal she was paired up with a coloured orphan foal, to this day she loves coloured horses and I reckon that's where she got her attitude from as well... all the orphans I've known have been somewhat, um, bolshy, shall we say?!  She was quite poorly when she was young and they said she was expected to grow taller than she did, had she not been ill.  



j1ffy said:



			I loved watching the videos of Millie in her previous career! And *wow* at the CDJ lesson - I want to go and try some medium trot now.
		
Click to expand...

I have the whole thing on video and now and then I watch it back for a bit of inspiration! I remember her yelling "you've got to be like roadrunner!" at me and we just wellied round until we got lift-off.. sometimes you just have to go for it  She really challenged us but in such a positive way, I came back feeling like we could do anything, which is what great training is all about IMO


----------



## JFTDWS (4 December 2017)

I love this.  Such an incredible journey, and what a mare <3


----------



## Tash88 (4 December 2017)

A fantastic tribute to a wonderful mare - happy retirement Millie.

I always read your posts but I didn't know about Millie's story - you don't need me to tell you this but she is so incredibly special and a testament to rescue horses and great training.

Tash xx


----------



## claracanter (4 December 2017)

That was so lovely.....what a beautiful post...made me well up.

I have read your posts and watched your AM training videos but didn't know about all the other amazing things you did with Millie previously. What a superstar mare.

I wish her a long and happy retirement.


----------



## HeresHoping (4 December 2017)

Am blubbing.

Have a lovely retirement, Millie. What a mare. :love:


----------



## DirectorFury (4 December 2017)

<3. I seem to have something in my eye . 

Happy retirement to Millie; Salty and Kira have some very big hooves to fill.


----------



## EventingMum (4 December 2017)

Have a long and happy retirement Millie, what a versatile little horse, it just proves that talent comes in all shapes and sizes. Well done MP you're justifably proud of your achievements with Millie and I'm sure Kira and Salty will shine too.


----------



## ihatework (4 December 2017)

Awwww, happy retirement Millie x


----------



## Orangehorse (4 December 2017)

What a lovely, lovely story.  Well done to you, to bring out all Millie's talent.  And how talented, to go eventing and then advanced dressage.  Have a lovely retirement Millie, you deserve it.  And onwards and upwards OP.


----------



## SEL (4 December 2017)

That's so lovely - have HAPPA ever done a write up on her? You two are such an inspiration for rescue ponies!


----------



## ester (4 December 2017)

lovely post MP


----------



## scats (4 December 2017)

Happy retirement Millie.  Lovely post MP xxx


----------



## View (4 December 2017)

Oh, I seem to have something in my eye.

Fabulous.  What a fantastic partnership.

Millie, have a great retirement.


----------



## Fidgety (4 December 2017)

What a fantastic tribute, may Millie have a long and happy retirement


----------



## Trules (4 December 2017)

Fabulous. xx


----------



## McFluff (4 December 2017)

What a lovely tribute. Looks like you both seized the day and got the most out of opportunities that came your way. Hope she enjoys her retirement.


----------



## OldNag (4 December 2017)

What an absolutely lovely post. Happy retirement, Millie x


----------



## JennBags (4 December 2017)

Really lovely story to read,  thank you for sharing the wonderful times.  Happy retirement Millie, and onwards and upwards for Kira and Salty.


----------



## timbobs (5 December 2017)

I too had no idea about the evening you had done either, I started lurking on the forum after that. 

You two are such an inspirational partnership and I hope she enjoys her retirement!


----------



## kinnygirl1 (5 December 2017)

Just brilliant! Happy retirement Millie X


----------



## blood_magik (5 December 2017)

Lovely to read - you&#8217;ve accomplished so much over the years. 
Happy retirement, Millie.


----------



## Wimbles (5 December 2017)

How beautiful, what a fabulous partnership!


----------



## iknowmyvalue (5 December 2017)

Beautiful memories with a very special horse! I wish Millie many years of happy retirement


----------



## Widgeon (5 December 2017)

Oh my goodness I recognise that Horse magazine article, I remember it!! 

I too hope she has a long, happy, accident free retirement.


----------



## rosiesowner (5 December 2017)

I think we all love Millie... Happy retirement! You have left big boots to fill... x


----------



## Doublethyme (5 December 2017)

How lovely.  Happy long retirement Millie


----------



## Embo (6 December 2017)

Happy retirement, Millie! What an amazing mare, you've both achieved so much together and are an inspiration to us all. Such a wonderful tribute, I'm genuinely feeling quite emotional! 

Enjoy the quiet life, Millie! You deserve it


----------



## Dave's Mam (6 December 2017)

What a wonderful story.  I am also welling up.

Have a wonderful retirement Millie.


----------



## hazza_s (6 December 2017)

This is such a lovely (and inspiring!) story. Happy retirement to your lovely girl x


----------



## dominobrown (7 December 2017)

You have done so much together! Hope she has a long and happy retirement.


----------



## milliepops (7 December 2017)

Ahh thanks for your kind words, everyone  She's one in a million, that's for sure <3


----------



## Chumsmum (7 December 2017)

What a fab post, very inspiring, Happy Retirement Millie xx


----------



## MissGee (7 December 2017)

Just Wow!!!  Brought tears to my eyes.

Happy retirement Millie


----------



## Apercrumbie (7 December 2017)

Lovely post - thank you for sharing. What a great horse! I hope Millie has a lovely and not too naughty retirement.


----------



## nikkimariet (7 December 2017)

Lovely post, you achieved so much with her


----------



## crabbymare (7 December 2017)

I hope she has a long and happy retirement, and that she does not morph into a big feral creature


----------



## Bills (8 December 2017)

Wow, what an amazing horse and partnership you had.

Great report, hope she enjoys her well earned retirement


----------



## MuffettMischief (8 December 2017)

Amazing happy retirement Millie!


----------



## Pinkvboots (8 December 2017)

That's so lovely what a great team I hope she is enjoying her retirement it's well deserved


----------



## spookypony (11 December 2017)

What a lovely, lovely thread! Love seeing the pictures, and your appreciation of her, and glad she is having a retirement that suits her!


----------

